# Inova Bolt Series 2xAAA and 2xAA



## cratz2 (Apr 21, 2007)

I picked up two of the 2xAAA Bolt Series lights and one of the 2xAA Bolt series lights. Very impressed considering the price. 

The 2xAA is two or three times as bright as the Radiant 2xAA light and it is a bit brighter than the 2xAA Minimag LED but I suspect the Minimag has more throw when focused most tightly as the 2xAA Bolt has a wider hotspot. 

The 2xAAA light has an interesting beam... not really a true hotspot/corona/spillbeam; more like a wide flood with a very small brighter spot in the middle. I like it quite a bit but I tend to like smaller lights to lean towards flood rather than throw.

The 2xAAA Bolt is a great size, but quite a bit larger than the 2xAAA Minimag. I might try cutting the rubber part off of one to see if it feels any smaller. Plus, while the rubber coating will probably be great for use in the cold or with gloves, for pulling out of a back pocket on a warm evening, I'd rather it not have the rubber.

I'll have further comments and will post beamshots, but for now, here is a group pic along with the equilavent Radiant series lights:


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Where did you get them? I was at my local Target and did not see them.


----------



## parnass (Apr 21, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Thanks for the review. Where did you get them? I was at my local Target and did not see them.



I saw them at Fry's Electronics (in Illinois) today.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, I got mine at Fry's in Indianapolis when another member mentioned Fry's had them in stock in California.


----------



## thezman (Apr 21, 2007)

What kind of switch is on them?


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 21, 2007)

momentary twisty like a SureFire.


----------



## thezman (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks.......


----------



## redledz (Apr 22, 2007)

The 2xAAA sounds like it has a nice beam. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Robocop (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been trying to find a photo of the emitter on these new bolts and can not find anything on a search....can you maybe give us a photo of the emitter on this light??


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Without natural light, this is the best my camera could do. 

These are the pics of the board from the Dorcy 4xAAA light which uses the same emitter as the 2xAAA Bolt. I couldn't get a good image of the Bolt as my camera kept focusing on the lens rather than the emitter.


----------



## Robocop (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks very much Cratz as I have been trying hard to locate a photo of this emitter....so this is the famous new Rigel emitter....I like it very much and also have the 4-AAA Dorcy and will also verify the beam on mine is very nice and bright.

Thanks again for the photo....


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics. First is the 2xAA Bolt Series light followed by the 2xAA Minimag LED light. Both are on fresh alkalines. Camera settings are f2.6, 2 seconds and distance is 52 feet.

To my eyes, the hotspot of the Minimag LED is about 30% brighter, and more tightly focused while the Bolt light hotspot is close to 100% larger. The spillbeam isn't very apparant, but the Bolt series spill is both quite a bit brighter and quite a bit wider. If I had to guess, I'd say the Bolt is putting out 50% more total light, but the Minimag probably has 25% more throw. For my preferences, I'd MUCH rather have the Bolt light.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are some indoor pics. Distance is ~17 feet and camera settings are f2.8 and 1 second. 

First is the 2xAAA Bolt, then the 2xAA Bolt, the 2xAA Minimag LED, the Niteize 1W (without the IQ switch), Radiant 2xAA all on alkaline cells.

2xAAA Bolt





2xAA Bolt





2xAA Minimag LED





Niteize 1W without IQ Switch





Radiant 2xAA


----------



## ringzero (Apr 22, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> I picked up two of the 2xAAA Bolt Series lights and one of the 2xAA Bolt series lights. Very impressed considering the price.



Thanks for for the excellent pics and mini-review cratz2.

I'm very interested in the whole Bolt series, but particularly the 2AAA model.

These lights look to be very hard to beat at their price points. For only a few bucks more than a MiniMag 2AA, the Bolt 2AA looks like an outstanding buy. The Bolt 2AA beam looks much nicer than the MiniMag 2AA beam.

Could you make a guestimate of the output of the 2AAA and 2AA Bolts? Any idea of the approximate runtimes of these lights?

Thanks again.

.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't done any sort of runtime and I don't have a light meter so any guess would be a pure guess. But I'm guessing the ~45 Lumens for the 2xAA Bolt and ~20 Lumens for the 2xAAA Bolt.

The current draw from each light:

Inova 2xAAA Bolt NiMH 270mA
Inova 2xAAA Bolt Alkaline 260mA
Inova 2xAAA Bolt Lithium 330mA
Inova 2xAA Bolt NiMH 580mA
Inova 2xAA Bolt Alkaline 610mA
Inova 2xAA Bolt Lithium 660mA

I'd guess 3-4 hours for the 2xAAA Bolt and 4-5 Hours for the 2xAA Bolt.

If I lost all of my lights, the 2xAAA would certainly be one that I would actually replace. I'd probably buy about five of them. And while I prefer the 2xAA Bolt to the 2xAA Minimag LED, I don't know that I'd acutally buy one as I don't have much need for a light of that size. Usually if I need something bigger than a good 1xAA or 1x123 light, I'll grab a modded 2C Mag. I still think they are both fine choices at their price points for lights that are available at retail stores.


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 22, 2007)

Great mini review cratz2! I like the outdoor beamshots on the garden shed... with the crescent moon through the trees in the background! 

I think Inova has made a real winner series with this new bolt line... might have to get both the AAA and AA versions. They can safely run on NiMH and Lithium's... solid with no focus adjust... wow, much better than a mini mag IMHO - far more reliable I suspect too.


----------



## ringzero (Apr 22, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> I'm guessing the ~45 Lumens for the 2xAA Bolt and ~20 Lumens for the 2xAAA Bolt....The current draw from each light: ... I'd guess 3-4 hours for the 2xAAA Bolt and 4-5 Hours for the 2xAA Bolt.



Thanks for the added info cratz2.

20 lumens is about what I was hoping for from the 2AAA Bolt. 

That ouptut is more than sufficient for walking a trail and tasks around camp. Its output level, compact size, light weight, and ruggedness would seem to make it a great back up light for outdoor activities. Looks good for jacket pocket, back pocket, or rucksack pocket carry.

At 260 mA current draw, it'll probably be good for 3 hours of bright output on alkalines. Hopefully it'll tail off gradually for several more hours, rather than just cutting off abruptly like the MiniMagLED 2AA.



cratz2 said:


> If I lost all of my lights, the 2xAAA would certainly be one that I would actually replace. I'd probably buy about five of them....I still think they are both fine choices at their price points for lights that are available at retail stores.



When Inova is on top of its game, it can make some really outstanding lights. Looks like the Bolt series will be a big win for Inova - unlike the rather lackluster Radiant series.

If you get round to cutting the rubber sleeve off your 2AAA Bolt, please post a pic. I might order two of the 2AAAs - one to leave stock and one to strip the rubber off for breast pocket carry. Too bad these don't have a pocket clip, but maybe a clip can be found to fit.

Thanks again cratz2.


.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm adding the following information by suggestion:

1. The tailcap is like the X5 except there is more actual 'in/out' movement of the rubberized plastic insert on the Bolt than there is on the X5/X1's rubber insert.

2. In typical Inova fashion, batteries go in negative first so that the positive makes contact with the tailcap.

3. There is what I believe to be a metal contact point inside the body at the back of the light engine that has a spring underneath it. If you put the batteries in and push on the cells, you can push them in about 3/8 of an inch.

4. I think the reflector is aluminum. I've never seen an Inova with a plastic reflector. The bezel ring easily inscrews revealing the threads, the lens and the reflector but only a very small portion of the reflector is touchable. There seem to be a very few visible threads on the reflector itself, but there is so little to grab on to that simply unscrewing it ins't likely. At least I haven't been able to do it. 

5. I believe the lens is glass as well. At least in 'clinks' like glass and there are ZERO visible scratches on the lens. But, I thought (and still do think) think that the lens on the 2xAAA Radiant is glass while several other sources state that it is plastic.

On the issue of toughness, I'd have to think this would be one tough little light!


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 26, 2007)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better!
Inova Bolt is one nice rugged light alright... 
I bet someone will even do a Cree mod someday!


----------



## NutSAK (May 3, 2007)

How does the tint look to you on the 2AA Bolt? It looks rather blue in the photos, but that can be subjective.


----------



## cratz2 (May 4, 2007)

I'd say that it is slightly blue, but not terrible. Compared to my three whitest Luxes/SSC, it is quite cold. I tend to prefer greenish or yellowish tints and this was the best tint they had at Fry's when I bought it. 

By comparison of the other indoor beamshots in this thread, the Nite Ize is quite green and the Radiant 2xAA is pretty much perfectly white.

Again, I am very picky about tints and I greatly dislike blues and violets and I'm happy with the tint on this particular 2xAA. They had a couple at Fry's that were so blue, they almost looked baby blue rather than blue-tinted white.


----------



## yellow (May 5, 2007)

came to this tread by a link from another innova question, but ...

does noone wonder on heatsinking? This emitter-pic, seems no sink at all.

Sure maybe something like this here is overkill, but ...


----------



## cratz2 (May 7, 2007)

For the record, the board I took the picture of is from the plastic Dorcy 4xAAA light available at Target for $9.99. The light is plastic and the LED gets pretty hot... I think it slightly damaged the reflector just by running it in the parking lot while I was still at Target.

I'd imagine the Inova products adequately deal with heat issues.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 10, 2007)

Cratz, do you have a pic of the Bolts with the AAA and AA Minimags for size comparision?


----------



## woodrow (May 10, 2007)

They really do look like nice lights for the money. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## woodrow (May 10, 2007)

Just a quick question. Does it say anywhere on the packaging that Lithium AA's are ok to use with the light. I have fried a MMag 3AA using e2's. Also, My sl SuvivorLED specificly warns against using them and states that their use will void the warrenty. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cratz2 (May 11, 2007)

There is no reference to using lithium cells in the 2xAA or the 2xAAA lights but the insert does say:



> BLT-3A uses Two (2) Alkaline AAA
> BLT-2A uses Two (2) Alkaline AA


----------



## cratz2 (May 11, 2007)

Lee1959 said:


> Cratz, do you have a pic of the Bolts with the AAA and AA Minimags for size comparision?



I don't have any pics against a 2xAAA Mag, but here are a couple pics with 2xAA Incand and 2xAA LED Maglites. I'll try to remember to take a couple more pics next time I have the camera out.

2xAA MagLED, 2xAA Inova Radiant, 2xAA Inova Bolt





Radiant 2xAAA, Bolt 2xAAA, Radiant 2xAA, Bolt 2xAA, Incand 2xAA Mag, LED 2xAA Mag


----------



## Lee1959 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks, you made up my mind. I am getting both the AA and AAA Bolts. I needed a 2 AAA and a 2 AA to go with my single cell lights and those look to be just the ticket.


----------



## cratz2 (May 11, 2007)

Lee1959 said:


> Thanks, you made up my mind. I am getting both the AA and AAA Bolts. I needed a 2 AAA and a 2 AA to go with my single cell lights and those look to be just the ticket.



Just to throw out there, I'd read over some of the negative comments in this thread before putting my money down on the 2xAAA Bolt as I believe the 2xAAA Bolt and the 3rd Gen X1 use the same LED, reflector and possibly the same driver. It seems relatively ineffecient. I don't have anything against the 2xAAA and even if all these shortcomings are true, it's still probably the best widely-available 2xAAA LED light available in retail stores.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks,  I read them just a bit ago actually, and I think it is probably still the best 2 AAA option on the block when talking durablity/runtime/price (if its durablity holds up to Inova standards). At least in a price range I am willing to pay in flashlights that will be abused (all of mine are lol). 

Excellant review and comparision btw, keep up the good work.


----------



## senna94 (Jun 7, 2007)

I went to Fry's today and picked up an Inova Bolt AA to see what all the excitement is about. My first impression is that like all other Inova lights it is built like a brick sh*t house. Having said that, I proceeded to do my process of elimination to find the one with the best tint. Not an easy thing to do in a store with HID lighting. Anyway, I pick one compare it to the next and either replace it with the next one or keep it and keep going until I wind up with the best out of the bunch. I would say I had the pick of about 25 of them. The tint seemed okay. However, when I got home and compared it to the tint of my factory 2 AA led maglite it was a dissapointing blue. Also, as has been stated the maglite led seems to be a much better thrower. I am currently doing a side by side run test with fully charged AA energizer 2500mah batteries to see which one does better. I must say that I am keeping my fingers crossed in hopes that the INOVA has the upper hand in this department.
I will post my findings on the runtime later on.


Paul


----------



## Minjin (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe it was mentioned that the Bolts have a glass lens. Does it look possible to change out for a plastic one? As durable as these lights supposedly are, a cheap glass lens will blow out pretty quickly after a few drops on concrete.


----------



## senna94 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Minjin,

On my 2 AA Bolt the front bezel ring unscrewed very easily. It should be a breeze to change it out. However, I don't know if or where you can get replacements for it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 8, 2007)

I talked about these in the LED room. 

I think the 2AA Bolt is at the very least a stand up triple if not a homer!

When talking 2AAA I personally like the Radiant. It has a better beam shape to my way of thinking, though it is more blue than my 2AAA Bolt by a long shot.

In addition I can't use a tactical hold on the Bolt 2AAA. My thumb is too fat to hit the button.

As someone else mentioned the beam of the 2AAA Bolt is like a flood with a small brighter spot of sort of a square shape.

Now my 2AA Bolt :rock:


----------



## Raven (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone know what type of regulation these two lights have?

Thanks


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 11, 2007)

I can tell you that neither one shows ANY light using the wet finger trick.

Beyond that I know nothing.


----------



## MagLED II (Jun 14, 2007)

Does the 2AA bolt use the same emitter?


----------



## MagLED II (Jun 15, 2007)

sorry for the double post.
does the Bolt 2AA use the same emitter as the 2AAA? 
just wanted to clarify my question.

thanks


----------



## asdalton (Jun 15, 2007)

The 2AA Bolt uses a Luxeon K2. The package is misleading, since is says "3.8 watt" but there's no way the emitter is being driven that hard. The good side is that you should get good battery life.


----------



## 22hornet (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Today I received three bolts: 2AAA(2) and 2AA(1).
I am well impressed by their solid feel and they seem well made. (the other Inovas I had thusfar are a T4 and an X1 1st gen)

Some have asked for a picture of a bolt that is stripped of his rubber jacket: here it is, together with:
Fenix L2P v2/SF L2/Bolt 2AAA/Minimag 2AAA/Peak Pacific 2AAA with momentary switch/Bolt 2AA/SF E1L





As you can see, it is quite slim this way. I took it in the shower with no ill effects.

Has someone already made a runtime graph  (Chevrofreak?) as I am quite curious how it works with alkaline (like a Radiant? or a Magled 2AA?) Does it have gooooood regulalation or soso regulation?
Please shed some light...

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

:sigh: It seems as if CPF is forgetting to give any attention to the Inova Bolt. :mecry:

I've just finished testing the 2AAA runtime and it seems to have a flat regulation (with alkaline) and drops quite suddenly to a "moon mode" when the batteries have run dry. During it's entire "sun"-time, output remained constant, somewhere between a Fenix E1 and an Fenix L0D Ce on medium, so I guess it has somewhat like a constant 16 lumens (can someone else confirm this?), equal to a SF E1, but with a floody beam.

The 2AA bolt has a similar output like my Peak Mediterranean (luxeon) or my Fenix L2P v2. 

Nice lights. :twothumbs

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Jun 23, 2007)

How is the water resistance on the new bolts, particularly around the bezel and lens? 

I'd like to know if it’s better than on my new X1 which lets water in. Has anyone tried a little dunk test, or had an unfortunate run in with a puddle of water? :naughty:


----------



## 22hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello,

I took my Bolt 2AAA in the shower a few times to test it's water resistance and there seems to be no problem around the bezel, concerning water leaking in. The rear cap seems to be more prone to leaking. This morning, after showering, I inspected the Inova and I noticed some small waterdrops on the batteries. (dunking was only in very shallow water)

This was the first time it leaked a little. Previous showers had no water leaking in. I guess it's time to grease the O-ring and the rubber button so this little leakages will not be repeated.

It is only fair to mention that this level of waterproofness places the Bolt in the same league as most Surefires and - say - the Fenixes like the L2T and L2P.

Keep well,
Joris


----------



## parnass (Jun 23, 2007)

22hornet said:


> :sigh: It seems as if CPF is forgetting to give any attention to the Inova Bolt. :mecry:
> 
> I've just finished testing the 2AAA runtime and it seems to have a flat regulation (with alkaline) and drops quite suddenly to a "moon mode" when the batteries have run dry. ...



Joris, how long did the alkaline batteries last in your 2AAA Bolt?


----------



## 22hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello Parnass,

How long the alkalines lasted? mmm... (don't laugh but I do my unscientific testing in my dark bathroom while showering) I took several showers - 3 I guess - so that must have been some 3 hours plus some additional "playing" in the backyard at night... so I guess 4 hours, maybe a tad longer.

This was with the Duracell batteries that were supplied with the light.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Jun 28, 2007)

This may seem like an out-of-nowhere question, but anyone know how the 2aa bolt compares the Sreamlight 4aa Propoly Luxeon?

I'm curious which has the higher overall output, and which has more throw. Any knowledge of their comparative runtimes would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## asdalton (Jun 28, 2007)

Modern_Major_General said:


> This may seem like an out-of-nowhere question, but anyone know how the 2aa bolt compares the Sreamlight 4aa Propoly Luxeon?
> 
> I'm curious which has the higher overall output, and which has more throw. Any knowledge of their comparative runtimes would be great too. Thanks!



The Streamlight PP Luxeon has more output and *much* more throw than the 2AA Bolt.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 29, 2007)

I would be forced to agree. But the Bolt would have a MUCH better chance of being with me than the SL 4AA....


----------



## cratz2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Modern_Major_General said:


> This may seem like an out-of-nowhere question, but anyone know how the 2aa bolt compares the Sreamlight 4aa Propoly Luxeon?
> 
> I'm curious which has the higher overall output, and which has more throw. Any knowledge of their comparative runtimes would be great too. Thanks!



Yeah, beyond any remote shadow of doubt, the ProPoly Lux has more throw than the 2xAA Bolt. But, the hotspot is quite large on the Bolt. The Bolt is considerably smaller of course. For most of my needs, I would much rather have the Bolt than the ProPoly. I still have my Bolt (all of them, actually) and it was one of 5 or 6 lights I had camping last weekend while I've LONG since given away my ProPoly Luxes.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 7, 2007)

I suspect that the AA Bolt has as high an output as a SL ProPoly Lux. On Quickbeam's site, even a 2AA MagLed has more output at the start. Certainly the ProPoly has an edge in throw, but then I prefer more flood in an LED light since I choose incans for outdoors.


----------

